# Why send players to the D League?



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This is a general question with a specific poll. Why should/are players sent to the D League most often?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think its a combination of all the poll choices you have up there with the most glaring one being they simply arent as good.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Because they're rotting on the bench so it'd be nice to let them actually see some action on the court.


----------

